
Digg/Delicious Traffic Down 40%. Social Bookmarking Fragmentation - jmarbach
http://blog.ingenic.com/social-bookmarking-fragmentation
======
starwed
At one point this article asks where everyone who used to use Digg has gone,
and yet _never once mentions reddit_.

Even ignoring that, the article is just junk. It says very little, and says it
poorly. :(

~~~
storborg
I agree that it's disappointing that the article didn't mention reddit, but
the compete.com data doesn't exactly support the notion of digg users flocking
there:

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/delicious.com+digg.com+redd...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/delicious.com+digg.com+reddit.com/)

~~~
starwed
See my other post: reddit, quite some time, had a blog post about how such
analytics seemed to be completely detached from the reality of their internal
numbers.

------
craz
Google and Instapaper killed Delicious for me.

I used to bookmark anything interesting. 3 years ago my bookmarks menu
wouldn't fit on the screen at once, and that was just the category folders.
Later someone showed me Delicious, and I stated migrating my bookmarks there.
But search engines have gotten so good, I don't even bookmark pages anymore.

Why bother tagging when searching's faster? I only have to vaguely remember
what the page was about and I'm there (or somewhere better).

~~~
jessedhillon
Instapaper + Kindle is an awesome combination. Previously I would have a set
of bookmarks which were only articles I meant to read later. Now, I just press
the Instapaper bookmarklet, and at some time later that day or the next I'll
be reading that article on my Kindle... generally during a bathroom break.

------
markmccraw
I'm sure the author is right to some extent about the rise of Twitter and
Facebook being responsible for the decline in social bookmarking, but I think
it has a lot to do with the fact that good curation is almost always better
than a system that is controlled by upvoters, linkers or tweeters.

"Just watch, Web 3.0 will be something called Good Editing." Drew Curtis of
Fark [http://www.ideagrove.com/blog/2006/07/media-orchard-
intervie...](http://www.ideagrove.com/blog/2006/07/media-orchard-interviews-
drew-curtis-of-farkcom.html)

------
labratmatt
I instantly thought "Duh. Digg is tanking, but reddit is gaining." I was
surprised to see that my inital thought appears to not be true:
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/reddit.com+digg.com/>

~~~
starwed
A while ago, reddit had a blog post[1] about how such rankings seemed to have
no connection to their internal numbers.

[1][http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/experts-misunderestimate-
our-...](http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/experts-misunderestimate-our-
traffic.html)

------
michaelbuckbee
Social Bookmarking seems like a meaningless term in this context. Digg and
Delicious have only superficially similar characteristics, uses and
communities.

It would be like categorizing MySpace and Yahoo Mail together because they
both have messaging features.

~~~
rhubarbquid
Not to mention that both sites have individual, specific reasons for losing
traffic: Digg had a gradual decline in quality of posts and a disastrous
redesign. It was leaked that Delicious was going to be shut down. It would
only be news if they _didn't_ lose traffic.

~~~
watmough
The interesting thing is, that Delicious is actually better now, because it's
so much faster.

As far as I can tell, it does all the same stuff it used to, just quicker.

------
deadmansshoes
It took months for Delicious to update their FireFox extension. I've only just
tried again now, after reading this article and it works again.

------
joel_liu
Comparing to Svpply and BagCheck, why pinterest grows so quickly,

